

The Linking Open Data cloud diagram, September 2010 - coderdude
http://richard.cyganiak.de/2007/10/lod/imagemap.html

======
buro9
It should be noted that whilst the link takes you to a page whose URL suggests
it's actually dated October 2007, the page is only intended to be seen as an
iframe and the original page with the 2010 update statement is located here:
<http://richard.cyganiak.de/2007/10/lod/>

~~~
mark_l_watson
Thanks for the proper URL. Richard Cyganiak does great work. I especially like
D2R server (wraps relational databases as SPARQL endpoints).

